# July 13



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Friday night Mmagis and I fished for flathead.
I caught a fish early and was discussing if we 
should call Rob(Justcrazy) to rub it in.

Mike said Rob would get of work soon and sure
as shootin he called Mike. We gave him the good news
and wished him a good nights sleep. 

I got another flathead later but we decided not to call
Rob:B 










Rob the first flathead was 40 and the second one 44. 
It was real foggy for the second one.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice cats Robby! Spent the past few days strictly fishing and managed a few channels, blues, and one flathead. No monsters though


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Congrats on the nice catch!!!


----------



## HRCats (Oct 3, 2005)

Them are 2 great looking flatties!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great catch Mike and Robby! Wish I could be out there but I have to wait for a while. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Nice catch, nothin beats holding two fat flatties in each hand.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Neither of these males showed signs of spawning.

Mike offered a thought that they were too small to be 
dominant males.
They may have merely spawned in open enough areas not 
to have rub marks on their backs.


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

what body of water if you don't mind?


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> what body of water if you don't mind?


I am waiting for the ODNR to revise current regulations on limblines, trotlines, and jugs before disclosing exact locations of trophy flathead.

Unfortunately, I can jeopardize trophy fish populations by revealing their location.


----------

